# Anyone used Spiller's lite balancer?



## Ali27 (9 April 2011)

I usually feed Bailey's lo cal balancer but my local feed store didn't have any in stock so thought I would try the Spillers lite instead. The good news is that it is £16 so way cheaper than the lo cal. I feed two mugs of lo cal to our 14.2 and 15hh mares but not sure how much spillers to feed so do need to take scales down to work out how many mugs they need. 
I would be interested to hear if anyone else has used it! I have noticed that it contains magnesium so might calm our feisty chesnut mare down!


----------



## chrissie1 (9 April 2011)

I've been using it on a horse that got a bit sharp on Lo Cal, she is fine on the Spillers one, and it smells divine too.  Looks very well on it too.


----------



## appylass (9 April 2011)

A friend put her TB on it about a year ago and he's done really well. He is a fairly poor doer but loses the plot on anything calorie laden. He has had a variety of balancers over time but this one suits him best of all.


----------



## nemo_ (9 April 2011)

You feed 100g per 100kg of bodyweight. My boy's been on it about a month and he looks very well on it


----------



## FlyingCoo (9 April 2011)

I changed to this just before the winter as the Spiller's Rep was in at my local feed shop. Having fed Baley's Lo Cal in the past I have to say much happier with Spiller's and my chap looks great on it. He is one of life's very good doer's and eventing at PN aiming for Novice and ballons on fresh air and there is still plenty left in the tank after doing fast work. Also found Spillers helpline really good as I was unsure about amounts etc and it lasts forever and now my youngster is on the Original Balancer.


----------



## Ali27 (9 April 2011)

Great- thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing how they go on it! I have starting introducing it  gradually so need to get my weighing scales out to work out how much they need! I 'm used  to lo cal and using mugs!


----------



## nemo_ (9 April 2011)

Ali27 said:



			I 'm used  to lo cal and using mugs!
		
Click to expand...

If it's any help, the mug I use holds 200g of both Lo-cal and Spillers Lite.


----------



## Ali27 (9 April 2011)

Great- thanks for that!


----------



## loopylucifer (11 April 2011)

yes love the spillers range of balancers horses look fab on them


----------



## V1NN (11 April 2011)

i have previously used the top spec balancer and the ultimate balancer by dodson and horrell and switched to the spillers lite because my chap is just such a good doer and i must say been very happy with the results! i shall be continuing to use it


----------



## Ali27 (11 April 2011)

All sounding good! I started feeding mine it on Friday and today took them for a blast around the fields and they have both got their sparkle back! Ha ha - it might have been the spring grass too!


----------



## K27 (12 April 2011)

My little youngster has until recently always been on their grow and win balancer, and a month ago he was switched on to the Spillers Original balancer (smells lovely!)- they have both been really good products for him and he looks good and just right on what he's eating so that must say something!- But i do like Spillers feeds in general!

Re amounts- Spillers told me that one mug of the original is about 200g, the lite is probably of a similar amount too i'd guess.


----------



## Spyda (12 April 2011)

*Is this balancer in micro pellet form?*


----------



## Ali27 (12 April 2011)

Yep they are tiny little pellets - looks like chicken feed!


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2011)

Can I ask how much you are paying ?  I've asked farmway to get me a price, but still waiting.......and the others are just soooooooooooo expensive.


----------



## Ali27 (12 April 2011)

The Spillers lite cost £16 compared to £24 for baileys lo cal! Bargain! They are the cheapest place for feed in the area though!


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2011)

Thanks for that - that's made my mind up


----------



## splash30 (13 April 2011)

I love it my good doer mare looks fantastic, coat and muscle tone are out of this world I highly recommend and all she has is chaff and the balancer


----------



## Horses24-7 (13 April 2011)

Does any1 know if it has as good as top specs balancer hoof supplement in it?

My lad has rubbish feet!!


----------

